# Olaf Lindner antwortet: Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo zur Verhinderung des Baglimits



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Frage 5:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Warum wurde nicht mit Anglerdemo zusammen an der Verhinderung des Baglimits gearbeitet? Wie hat der DAFV sich an Anglerdemo beteiligt bzw. diese unterstützt? Wie ist denn der Auftritt von Frau Dr. H-K zustande gekommen? Wer und wie steht ihr im Kontakt mit Anglerdemo?[/FONT]*


[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Lindner: Wir haben uns auf der Fishing Masters Show mit einem eigenen Kutter an der Anglerdemo beteiligt, auf Einladung der Anglerdemo an der Podiumsdiskussion und der anschließenden Pressekonferenz teilgenommen. Wir haben dazu Mitteilungen und Einladungen an unsere Mitgliedsverbände kommuniziert. Dazu waren wir auch auf der folgenden Demonstration in Heiligenhafen beteiligt. Unser Geschäftsführer und die Vertreter einiger Landesverbände haben sich mehrfach mit Lars Wernicke ausgetauscht. Wir sind bereits in Gesprächen mit dem Ministerium zum Thema bag-limit 2019. Das bag-limit für den Dorsch hat übrigens nichts mit den Angelverboten in den Schutzgebieten der Nord- und Ostsee zu tun. Der Dorsch ist ein Wirtschaftsgut und wird über Quoten geregelt und die Freizeitfischerei wurde mit dem bag-limit in die Quotenregelung erstmals einbezogen. Die Angelverbote in den Schutzgebieten wurden erlassen um schädliche Einflüsse auf die Schutzgüter der Schutzgebiete zu unterbinden. Was diese schädlichen Einflüsse sind, konnte uns leider bis heute niemand sagen. [/FONT]  [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo zur Verhinderung des Baglim*

Warum wurde die Anglerdomo dann nicht bei der Klage unterstützt?


----------



## Ørret (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo zur Verhinderung des Baglim*

War es anfänglich nicht sogar so,daß Frau Dr. sogar Zugeständnisse beim baglimit gemacht hat?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo zur Verhinderung des Baglim*



Ørret schrieb:


> War es anfänglich nicht sogar so,daß Frau Dr. sogar Zugeständnisse beim baglimit gemacht hat?



Ja, sie ist bereits in vorauseilendem Gehorsam eingeknickt. - Danke dafür!


----------



## Wegberger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo zur Verhinderung des Baglim*

Hallo,



> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Wir sind bereits in Gesprächen mit dem Ministerium zum Thema bag-limit 2019.[/FONT][/FONT]



Oh Oh .... keine guten Aussichten.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo zur Verhinderung des Baglim*

Zu dieser Aussage
„
Was diese schädlichen Einflüsse sind, konnte uns leider bis heute niemand sagen.
„

würde ich gerne die Fragen stellen,

Wen hat Herr Lindner gefragt?

Und wie oft und wie hartnäckig hat er dann nachgefragt?

Also Herr Lindner, was ist?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo zur Verhinderung des Baglim*

Hier noch mal zum Nachlesen, wie sich die Christel in den Ring gegen das Baglimit geworfen hat:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...an-anglern-beim-angelverbot-fehmarnbelt!.html


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Zusammenarbeit mit Anglerdemo zur Verhinderung des Baglim*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal zum Nachlesen, wie sich die Christel in den Ring *für *das Baglimit geworfen hat:



Ich habe die Kurzfassung mal zusammenfassend korrigiert!


----------

